# Kenshiro vs. Akuma



## Endless Mike (Nov 5, 2008)

Vs.



How this goes?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 6, 2008)

Akuma has a nice range and strength advantage but hiw would he survive

TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA-TA


Etc


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaeh, cuz AH TATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA is his most idangerous attack.

Muso Tensei. 

shit, I hat it when characters win all their battles with techniques they just learned like shortly before the manga ended and they never immediately if in characters.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 6, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Yaeh, cuz AH TATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA is his most idangerous attack.
> 
> Muso Tensei.
> 
> shit, I hat it when characters win all their battles with techniques they just learned like shortly before the manga ended and they never immediately if in characters.





Kenshiro learns Musou Tensei like... in the middle of the manga. And he uses it quite frequently in his major battles too.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Kenshiro learns Musou Tensei like... in the middle of the manga. And he uses it quite frequently in his major battles too.



You beat me to it...

I mean there's enough time for Raoh to learn it. And then he tried it against Kaioh. 

When he doesn't use it afterward it usually meant he didn't need it/want it.  

In anycase methinks that ohko + intangibility is something Akuma can't deal with.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Kenshiro learns Musou Tensei like... in the middle of the manga. And he uses it quite frequently in his major battles too.





Dio Brando said:


> You beat me to it...
> 
> I mean there's enough time for Raoh to learn it. And then he tried it against Kaioh.
> 
> ...



 Lol.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Nov 6, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> In anycase methinks that ohko + intangibility is something Akuma can't deal with.



Doesn't Akuma have similar quasi-intanbility in his teleportation move (just without damage output)? Also an instant kill with Shun Goku Satsu.

Now that I think about it, Gouki is probably based on Kenshiro/Raoh.?


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2008)

It's probably just gameplay mechanics. 

And he has to grab his opponents to do that. not to mention that you don't get harmed if you're not thinking of evil. But probably, you'd have to purge your mind, which is something Kenshiro won't do for no reason.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryoma Nagare said:


> Doesn't Akuma have similar quasi-intanbility in his teleportation move (just without damage output)? Also an instant kill with Shun Goku Satsu.
> 
> Now that I think about it, Gouki is probably based on Kenshiro/Raoh.?



honestly I don't remember that well. Been years since I've touched SF.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 6, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> honestly I don't remember that well. Been years since I've touched SF.



[YOUTUBE]1tTZG5tLiNI[/YOUTUBE]

at 1:00. 

Granted this is M.U.G.E.N. and this is not Gouki, but it's the move Ryoma was talking about.


----------

